# It was tough to decide but...



## culpepersmoke (Jun 2, 2020)

Saturday I picked up my new HBT Deluxe. Yesterday I had some time to build a fire in it. It seems to draw nice, seems to maintain temps well. I have absolutely no complaints on the fit and finish. 
This was a tough decision for me as I was ordering a smoker that I've never laid eyes on. So far I'm very happy.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks like a great smoker. Do you plan to use it for catering or larger gatherings. Looking forward to pictures of your first cook.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jun 2, 2020)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Looks like a great smoker. Do you plan to use it for catering or larger gatherings. Looking forward to pictures of your first cook.


We do a few family get togethers that can be from 20 - 50 people. Still this is a little bigger than I was originally looking at but the price fit right in. Once I retire (hopefully in a couple years) I'd like to do some summer catering.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2020)

Very nice looking rig. Congratulations !


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2020)

Congrats!! Beautiful rug!  Looks like smooth steel, dontcthey build them with diamond plate as well?


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jun 2, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Congrats!! Beautiful rug!  Looks like smooth steel, dontcthey build them with diamond plate as well?


Normally  they do diamond plate but it was a bit too much diamond plate for me. They’ll do 1/4” smooth steel on request.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2020)

That’s a fine looking rig there brother!!
Al


----------

